# NEW PICS ON WHAT KIND OF EGGS!



## krb1093 (Jul 9, 2012)

I took a few new pics as some were having a hard time seeing a few. I did measure them all are about 1 1/2 inches but 1 is 1 inch. I heard painted are about 1 inch and box are about 1 and a half. Anyway just wondering. If they're painted I can release them to the lake. If they are Eastern Box they will go to Sarrets nature center. Any opinions or ones that have already answered do these new pics help at all?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

egg species determination is really really difficult.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> egg species determination is really really difficult.



I accidentally dug up some eggs in the box turtle pen when I was digging fence post holes. After a bit of time in the incubator, I found several little lizards running around in there!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > egg species determination is really really difficult.
> ...



 That must have been a bit of a shock.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > egg species determination is really really difficult.
> ...



LOL, OH NO!!!


----------



## RonHays (Jul 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I accidentally dug up some eggs in the box turtle pen when I was digging fence post holes. After a bit of time in the incubator, I found several little lizards running around in there!



Lol that's cool.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 9, 2012)

well although he swears it was an eastern box I'll prolly end up with a flower pot full of snakes lol. Oh well whatever happens I'll still be happy I was able to save them. They're for sure a turtle you can even see the shape in the eggs. Guess I'll find out soon


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 10, 2012)

Like I said in your other post, they look just like the EBT eggs I was just handling, but who can be sure, right?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mgridgaway said:


> Like I said in your other post, they look just like the EBT eggs I was just handling, but who can be sure, right?


Right, Well whatever they are, they are doing GREAT! It's amazing to see these perfect tiny little things moving in the eggs!


----------



## Nay (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohhhh I can't wait!!!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nay said:


> Ohhhh I can't wait!!!


I know I can't wait!!!! I'll let everyone know hopefully in about a month


----------

